# Comment supprimer les rapports d'expéditions



## Arnaud 10 (26 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer un nouveau compte de messagerie sur mon macbook pro, c'est un compte exchange !

A chaque fois que j'envois un email je reçois un nouveau message:
*"Your message has been delivered to the following recipients:*
*...."*
avec toutes les stats de l'envois.

Comment faire pour désactiver ?

Merci de votre aide


----------

